# verbose boot from an ssh session?



## lost-in-translation (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there a way to enable verbose boot messages from an ssh session?


----------



## lost-in-translation (Jun 22, 2011)

boot.config(5) provided the answer, I hope.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2011)

If it does, post it.


----------



## lost-in-translation (Jun 22, 2011)

Solved.



```
echo "-v" > /boot.config
```



Simple answers are sometimes hard to find. When you give up and ask, you find it.


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 22, 2011)

Also, nextboot(8) will do it on a single boot. Something like: `# nextboot -o "-v" -k kernel` The options will only work on the next boot (hence the name). Disclaimer: I wrote nextboot(8) so I might be biased towards it. =)


----------



## mix_room (Jun 24, 2011)

lost-in-translation said:
			
		

> Solved.
> 
> ```
> echo "-v" > /boot.config
> ```



I suggest 
	
	



```
echo "-v" >> /boot.config
```
Otherwise you WILL lose all other configurations you might have in there.


----------

